# Some picture showing my crayfish's life.



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

So these are a few picture of my crayfish from youth to adulthood. I got her on Christmas Eve and she molted every weekend after five times.

*Here she is at the store before I bought her.*








*Home, in her new 10 gallon*.








*Enjoying the new plants!*








*Fresh from a molt.*








*REALLY enjoying the plants!*








*Escaping!*








*Being without a bed was decidedly too hard for her, so she snuck into mine.*








*Hunting.*








*Venturing out into her surroundings.*








*Her lovely smile.*


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll buy it!!


----------



## peppy2013 (Feb 19, 2013)

Cute :bigsmile:


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Yuuummm. JK Nice colour


----------

